# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  FlowerHFanatic's second attempt

## Flowerhfanatic

Hi All,

Ok. Attempting this planted adventure the 2nd time. Failed miserably the first as the tank was not fully cycled.

I have removed all the recycled ADA soil and replaced them with Lapis, using JBJ brand as base fertilizer... 

First day.... I am waiting patiently for the water to cycle and will start planting maybe next week. Induced some bacteria powder to expedite the process. Meanwhile, would appreciate your comments on the intended layout and my plan is to have lawn, (glosso or mini hairgrass) on the right. Some downoi and nana petite on the trunks and side of rocks.. cannot think of tall stem plants at the moment  :Mad: 



Plan to have some moss on the branch (boring stuff from a newbie) but i am keen to try this moss growing challenge out... 

Seems like the rock and Bogwood is abit out of proportion ....ideas?  :Idea:

----------


## Shadow

actually you should cycle together with your plants. Not fully cycle will probably kill your fishes not your plants.

anyway, my opinion would be, put the big rock on the left horisontally, put the wood behind the rock, and more rock and you will have hardscape similar to the ADA winner number 3  :Grin: 

Is the light blue or your background blue? the water color seems to be blue

----------


## Flowerhfanatic

thanks shadow, actually i thought of doing so too but havent got any plants yet.... the water is bluish because of the impurities in the glass i think... i am only using those normal aquarium glass not starphire type  :Smile:  where its alot whiter and clearer...

will go back and tilt the rock to see if it pleases the eyes... thanks for the input!

----------


## ct13

You are back!! :Grin:  All the best and please check your pm. I think is full. Cannot send you pm.

Regards,
Ct

----------


## blue33

> thanks shadow, actually i thought of doing so too but havent got any plants yet.... the water is bluish because of the impurities in the glass i think... i am only using those normal aquarium glass not starphire type  where its alot whiter and clearer...
> 
> will go back and tilt the rock to see if it pleases the eyes... thanks for the input!


Impurities cant be blue, abit strange to me?

----------


## luncheonMeat

Are you using a blue light tube?

----------


## Flowerhfanatic

bro blue and luncheon meat, i am actually also not exactly sure - will update with a less blueish pic soon cos water has cleared up..  :Smile:

----------


## Shadow

can be because of your camera white balance setting

----------


## Flowerhfanatic

i think its the water - but what do you guys think about this?

----------


## blue33

Try to use same type of rock, it will look more consistence.  :Smile:

----------


## Flowerhfanatic

> Try to use same type of rock, it will look more consistence.


 
agree but thot that these rocks eventually be covered with moss and riccia..... :Smile:

----------


## blue33

> agree but thot that these rocks eventually be covered with moss and riccia.....


Oh! Then is ok.  :Grin:

----------


## Flowerhfanatic

i have ordered the following 



plan to get some stem plants that i saw at colorful but could not identify them wonder if they are difficult plants and some glosso too... that i missed out and some tiger lotus....

what else  :Huh?: ? need your help  :Smile:

----------


## Flowerhfanatic

ok finally, planted the tank.

First day (Sept 29, 200 :Cool: , quite a historic day as the stock exchanges crashed worldwide  :Confused:  but life must go on...


2nd day - Water stabilised a bit.. 


side views:



Riccia wrapped around some round stones. dont know if this is the correct method. i got the plastic nets from Navel Oranges that i bought from NTUC. :Grin: 


HC, i dont know how to plant them, the big patch is attached to a coconut shell actually and i try to level it against the gravel. the rest are kept submerged as i sprinkle a bit of sand over the top... no idea.. :Opps: 


Taiwan moss and windelov, think i did better in tying them this time.


Downoi, i am very keen get this right... the first attempt was a disaster, melted like a candle...


Tiger Lotus. plants starting to look better as the plant on the right (can help to ID please) started to open up this evening...



Thanks for viewing and i am open to comments... any? Thanks in advance!

----------


## BuWaC

Very nice, and great photo skills bro.

----------


## Joseph*

feels great. very nice.

----------


## luncheonMeat

very nice setup. looking forward to see your tank when it matures!  :Well done:

----------


## luncheonMeat

> 


Is that Glossostigmas in the picture? if it is, then planting it that way is surely not right. Correct me if im wrong. Any commetns from other bros here?

----------


## Flowerhfanatic

thanks shots were from my under utilised D80 Nikon. Hopefully we will get the chance to see this tank mature.... then i will print myself a cert to be a certified basic aqua planter (Novice level)  :Laughing:

----------


## weeyang19

wah bro nice set up there,... good try  :Smile:

----------


## Flowerhfanatic

> Is that Glossostigmas in the picture? if it is, then planting it that way is surely not right. Correct me if im wrong. Any commetns from other bros here?


 
yes its glosso, can i know how to do it right? Any pics? Thanks for pointing out.  :Opps: 





> wah bro nice set up there,... good try


thanks - got a feeling got hooked into planted... might convert my sump into a planted version... need your help then..... :Grin:

----------


## weeyang19

> yes its glosso, can i know how to do it right? Any pics? Thanks for pointing out. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks - got a feeling got hooked into planted... might convert my sump into a planted version... need your help then.....


Ya me too going into planted also  :Smile:  Swee swee,.... bro get one 4ft braceless cabinet tank set better it look super nice with open concept

----------


## luncheonMeat

Try looking at this site.

http://aendirect.com/aquarium/a-guid...a-elatinoides/

hope it helps!

----------


## Flowerhfanatic

> Ya me too going into planted also  Swee swee,.... bro get one 4ft braceless cabinet tank set better it look super nice with open concept


 
haha stop poisoning me... if u charge the same as 3ft, i dont mind..





> Try looking at this site.
> 
> http://aendirect.com/aquarium/a-guid...a-elatinoides/
> 
> hope it helps!


thanks bro. you r the man!

----------


## Flowerhfanatic

my timer did not switch off yesterday and as a result co2 and lights were switched on for 15 hours continuously. will this have side effects on my plants? i see my tiger lotus starting to melt and some plants have closed up, turning yellow....

----------


## weeyang19

> my timer did not switch off yesterday and as a result co2 and lights were switched on for 15 hours continuously. will this have side effects on my plants? i see my tiger lotus starting to melt and some plants have closed up, turning yellow....


Hi bro mind also the same problem but my plants still ok no problem. may be need to ask pro here what is the problem with ur plants, oh i do change 30 percent of what and see the KH and PH all this also very important

----------


## blue33

> my timer did not switch off yesterday and as a result co2 and lights were switched on for 15 hours continuously. will this have side effects on my plants? i see my tiger lotus starting to melt and some plants have closed up, turning yellow....


They should recover, plant recover pretty fast.




> Hi bro mind also the same problem but my plants still ok no problem. may be need to ask pro here what is the problem with ur plants, oh i do change 30 percent of what and see the KH and PH all this also very important


Hi! Weeyang, post your tank, must be crystal braceless tank. Very eager to see your setup!

----------


## Flowerhfanatic

my SAEs are munching on my tiger lotus. 50% gone, is it common...? :Surprised:

----------


## blue33

> my SAEs are munching on my tiger lotus. 50% gone, is it common...?


Sometime SAE is abit tricky fish! When they hungry, they  ... :Shocked:

----------


## Flowerhfanatic

> Sometime SAE is abit tricky fish! When they hungry, they  ...


 
wahaha you never fail to amaze people with your smilies!

----------


## blue33

> wahaha you never fail to amaze people with your smilies!

----------


## weeyang19

> They should recover, plant recover pretty fast.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Weeyang, post your tank, must be crystal braceless tank. Very eager to see your setup!


Ya soon after this one i will go for ADA Style All side crystal panel 12mm braceless .

----------


## Flowerhfanatic

> Ya soon after this one i will go for ADA Style All side crystal panel 12mm braceless .


 
your own brand or you buy ADA one? if u come out with this model, let me know leh....

----------


## blue33

> Ya soon after this one i will go for ADA Style All side crystal panel 12mm braceless .

----------


## blue33

> your own brand or you buy ADA one? if u come out with this model, let me know leh....


He did it before, for raceface.  :Grin:

----------


## weeyang19

> your own brand or you buy ADA one? if u come out with this model, let me know leh....


My own tank  :Smile:  i have one le just awaiting my current tank to be ready. free come see  :Smile:

----------


## weeyang19

> He did it before, for horseface.


 
 :Smile:  .........................

----------


## Flowerhfanatic

hi all, here is my update.. guess tank is doing ok but still lot to improve...

Side view

Front view



first of all would like to find out why is my taiwan moss turning brown?  :Crying:  Hope experts can give some advise....



My riccia, HC and glosso seem to be doing ok but i guess light is not sufficient looking at the direction the glosso are heading...




Plants are doing well:



But not these...

seem to be suffering from lack of something.... no idea.. need your help  :Laughing: 

and finally getting worried about my downois....going bald soon...  :Opps: 



But my tiger lotus seem to be growing back after being mauled by my SAEs and ottos  :Grin: 


would appreciate your guidance and comments and thanks for your viewing....  :Jump for joy:

----------


## blue33

WOW! So many pics, looking good to me!  :Well done:  Just find your lapis sand too deep!  :Grin:

----------


## Flowerhfanatic

> WOW! So many pics, looking good to me!  Just find your lapis sand too deep!


thanks adrian, was advised by NA to put x no of packs but i did X + 1 instead... being a newbie, kiasu a bit.

Can you help to address my queries? if u can.... would appreciate that, thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## weeyang19

> hi all, here is my update.. guess tank is doing ok but still lot to improve...
> 
> Side view
> 
> Front view
> 
> 
> 
> first of all would like to find out why is my taiwan moss turning brown?  Hope experts can give some advise....
> ...


 
Wah bro nice mann,...  :Smile:  swee

----------


## fireblade

nice setup!!
initially without plant doesn't look good, but now it is simply stunning!!
think your hairgrass is too big bunch ... can split them into thiner and plant again?

----------


## Flowerhfanatic

> nice setup!!
> initially without plant doesn't look good, but now it is simply stunning!!
> think your hairgrass is too big bunch ... can split them into thiner and plant again?


thanks fireblade... have done that to my glosso and will do that to the HG soon...


i bought 10 pcs of sakura shrimps but they seem to have disappeared completely and i cant see a single trace of them.... what could possibly happened to them?  :Crying:

----------


## Flowerhfanatic

the shrimps are no where to be found.... 10 of them and cant even see one of them... anyway... the timer failed to time off again and as a result, the plants 'enjoyed' 14 hours of lights and CO2. My riccia bubbled heavily... I dont see this type of result normally when i allow the plants to photosynthesize for 8 hours... does that mean that the 8 hours is insufficient? I am using 4 x 39w T5 lights for this 3ft.... Thanks!






changed the way i plant glosso thanks to bro luncheonmeat for highlighting..

----------


## EvolutionZ

max go for 10 hrs of lighting.. 14hrs will only invite algae.

----------


## weeyang19

> the shrimps are no where to be found.... 10 of them and cant even see one of them... anyway... the timer failed to time off again and as a result, the plants 'enjoyed' 14 hours of lights and CO2. My riccia bubbled heavily... I dont see this type of result normally when i allow the plants to photosynthesize for 8 hours... does that mean that the 8 hours is insufficient? I am using 4 x 39w T5 lights for this 3ft.... Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> changed the way i plant glosso thanks to bro luncheonmeat for highlighting..


 
bro can see ur plant qlowing  :Smile:

----------


## cheetf

Think your moss is turning brown due to the T5. Friend of mine had the same problem. By the way what's you water temp? Moss generally do better in cooler water.

----------


## Flowerhfanatic

> Think your moss is turning brown due to the T5. Friend of mine had the same problem. By the way what's you water temp? Moss generally do better in cooler water.



the main suspect is the SAEs. My temp is ok 26 to 27 degrees. I see some bro with T5 doing well with mosses. bit confused with moss now

----------


## cheetf

I have a tank of just moss which is doing fine with T5 but instead of using all the 4 tubes I only use 2. Don't know if the temperature of the lights (K) has anything to do with it or not.

----------


## blue33

Moss needs to adjust themself in new environment, give them some time.  :Smile:

----------


## argonmt

My moss doing well in cold water.. below 28 not higher. 
I am using 4x24w with individual relector T5.. and no browing of moss so i dun think is light problem. 

As for the lighting period, 8 hours should be enough and your plants should pearl within an hour if CO2 concentration is sufficient.

----------


## Verminator

Stunning tank. I'm amazed Cabomba looks good in a tank, its a first i've seen. Keep it up.

What substrate are you using? I'll browse back through the posts incase you've mentioned, but didnt see it anywhere on first glance.

----------


## Verminator

:Grin:  Never mind, first post i realised how dumb that was of me.

Lapis with JBL base fert - gotcha  :Smile:

----------


## Flowerhfanatic

hey guys, seems like my taiwan moss is back from the dead. bro blue is right we need to let them get accustomed in the tank environment first. they survived even with 2 SAEs inside.  :Smile:  heres is the pic:
[IMG]file:///G:/DCIM/100NCD80/DSC_6385.JPG[/IMG][IMG]file:///G:/DCIM/100NCD80/DSC_6385.JPG[/IMG][IMG]file:///G:/DCIM/100NCD80/DSC_6385.JPG[/IMG]


and the full shot of the tank. the background plants are really fast growing and i just trimmed them. except for tonina which i think is not doing well.. 



here is the tonina.. but seem like some new growth there. cos the tip is whitish and paler.. is it sign of growth?


my hairgrass are slow as well....


and so are my downois... but there is cute little shoot mushrooming! :


i have removed the glosso and HCs are getting sparse as although they creep fast, but they tend to be upwards and eventually float up. gave up and replace them with riccia rocks  :Smile:

----------


## Flowerhfanatic

other shots

----------


## EvolutionZ

beautiful tank.. but there seems to be no focus point..

----------


## Flowerhfanatic

> beautiful tank.. but there seems to be no focus point..


 
yeah bro its kinda panaromic and its all over the place 

what do you suggest mate?

----------


## EvolutionZ

remove the 2 plants in the middle-left.. too big le.. maybe add some long and thick sticks of bog wood or ADA wood not tied to any moss for some hard focus point.

----------


## weeyang19

> Think your moss is turning brown due to the T5. Friend of mine had the same problem. By the way what's you water temp? Moss generally do better in cooler water.


 
Hi bro so u say with t5 lighting we cant plant moss,...? I am asking as planning to go moss tank

----------


## cheetf

Can but I find for it to be green I need to lower the intensity.

----------


## blue33

Wow... Beautiful green, just rearrange and it'll be very nice. Good job!  :Well done:

----------


## blue33

> Hi bro so u say with t5 lighting we cant plant moss,...? I am asking as planning to go moss tank


Yes T5 can grow moss, who said cannot, you see my tank, they grow near to the surface from direct T5 light, they flourish well than the rest.  :Smile:

----------


## Daryo

Hi guys! I love rocks in this tank, can anyone tell me what kind of rock is this?Thanks

----------


## blue33

> Can but I find for it to be green I need to lower the intensity.


Mine cast directly from T5 light from the top branch, it grow even more green, they like strong light and they get more bushy.  :Grin:  Actually moss like good circulation, they will grow much better, of course also with good CO2.  :Smile:

----------


## cheetf

Not when I was using 9 Watts per gallon (uk). It was turning brown.

----------


## blue33

9W per gallon is on the extreme, guess nobody do that in highlighting.  :Opps:

----------


## weeyang19

> Yes T5 can grow moss, who said cannot, you see my tank, they grow near to the surface from direct T5 light, they flourish well than the rest.


thanks bro for ur advice  :Smile:

----------


## cheetf

> 9W per gallon is on the extreme, guess nobody do that in highlighting.


Yup, now they are flourishing at 4.5 WPG.

----------


## argonmt

foreseeing plenty of trimming works coming ..  :Evil: .

glad that most of your plants back on track.

----------


## blue33

> Yup, now they are flourishing at 4.5 WPG.


Great to hear that, another successful one.  :Well done:

----------


## Aquaria One

Lots and lots of trimming :Flame:

----------


## EvolutionZ

do note that the WPG rule does not apply to tanks 2ft and below...

----------


## Flowerhfanatic

hi all, i would like to decomm this tank and would like to start a new layout 

but there are lots of shrimps and baby shrimps inside... how do i get them all out  :Opps:

----------


## WiNd08

maybe take out all your fishes first? then place an algae wafer in the bare area of the tank. off your lights, and the shrimps will come out for the algae wafers. then try your luck and scoop as many as you can!! 

RAHHH!!! :Blah:  LOL

----------


## fireblade

what!! so fast decom liao!

----------


## WiNd08

i just noticed as well ! 

it's only been 2 months! perhaps this setup is only his 'experimental' setup :Razz: 

i would love to see tank setup which have most of the space made like a lawn and only one corner planted with tall plants (that gives lots of space of fishes to swim!).

bro flowerhfanatic would you grant me that wish by doing that kind of setup? :Laughing:  just kidding!

----------


## fireblade

what you can do is remove every plant and rocks, stones so that there are no hiding place, then siphon out 98% of water, then catche them out with a net.



> hi all, i would like to decomm this tank and would like to start a new layout 
> 
> but there are lots of shrimps and baby shrimps inside... how do i get them all out

----------


## Flowerhfanatic

> i just noticed as well ! 
> 
> it's only been 2 months! perhaps this setup is only his 'experimental' setup
> 
> i would love to see tank setup which have most of the space made like a lawn and only one corner planted with tall plants (that gives lots of space of fishes to swim!).
> 
> bro flowerhfanatic would you grant me that wish by doing that kind of setup? just kidding!


yeah its just my experimental set up.. btw your tank look fabulous!

----------


## Flowerhfanatic

> what you can do is remove every plant and rocks, stones so that there are no hiding place, then siphon out 98% of water, then catche them out with a net.


 
thanks! but i suspect there will be lots of baby shrimp casualties  :Sad:

----------


## fireblade

alternatively what you can do is build a trap 
cut a 1.5L coke bottle, invert the the inlet then place some food inside..
shrimps can get in easily but have to find their way out..

think bro Evo did this before..

----------


## WiNd08

something like this i presume? 

LOL for the drawing!  :Laughing:

----------


## WiNd08

> yeah its just my experimental set up.. btw your tank look fabulous!


thanks for the comment! lots of new things out there to learn too :Grin:

----------


## fireblade

> something like this i presume? 
> 
> LOL for the drawing!


yes like this..
but be sure that you are home when you put in the trap...
or else you will find dead shrimps in the trap if you are away for too long... this happens to my friend..

----------


## blue33

Here's the video how to make one, make a smaller one for shrimp, do put some moss or plant inside to distress them. Click >Here<  :Smile:

----------


## Flowerhfanatic

hi all thanks for the detailed illustration of the trap...


here is the latest update of my tank... bit dilapidated i must say.. need to scrub off the algae on the tank tomorrow...

----------


## Verminator

See i would say its looking very good, not dilapidated. It looks conformed, yet wild at the same time. Nicely grown in too!

----------

